
Latest developments in the kernel ASLR district - zdw
https://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/the_strongest_kaslr_ever
======
cryptonector
Splitting the ELF sections into multiple chunks is such a good idea.

~~~
simcop2387
It'll probably have a performance hit if you have to use functions from other
chunks (need an extra lookup in the table to find them) but if the linker is
intelligent enough you could avoid a lot of that by putting stuff that calls
each together.

